# Dark Base 900 Pro USB Ports ?



## ThomasHAFX (13. November 2016)

Hallo, ich muss sagen das die USB Ports an der Front vom Gehäuse schon ziemlich schwer rein zu reinstecken sind, früher bei meinem HAF-X gingen die locker rein, ich hoffe die gehen nach einiger Zeit leichter rein wenn sie schon ein wenig in Anspruch genommen werden.


----------



## v3nom (13. November 2016)

Jo das stimmt, vorne ist es deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## DerZombie (13. November 2016)

Japs, da hab ich gestern auch dumm geguckt als ich den Stick mit Win10 einstecken wollte. 
Dachte zuerst ich halte ihn falsch rum O.o


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

Habt ihr geguckt, ob alle 4 Ports funktionieren?


----------



## DerZombie (13. November 2016)

Funktionieren bei mir alle............dafür hab ich ein Problem mit der Verkleidung der USB Anschlüße festgestellt.

Beim Ziehen des USB Sticks ist der Rechner ständig runtergefahren, bis ich feststellte das allein Druck auf die Blende ausreicht um den Rechner zu starten bzw. runterzufahren.
Naja, etwas stärker an der Blende rumgedrückt, jetzt scheints wieder zu funktionieren.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. November 2016)

Bei mir gehen auch alle, aber bei allen ist das rein stecken von USB Sticks sehr ... Gewalt voll möglich.... ich weiß nicht ob das mit Absicht so ist, normal sollten die ja leicht rein gehen, ich würde mal drauf tippen das sie nach einer Zeit lockerer werden und man sie leichter rein und raus bekommt. 

Aber wie du sagst, der Windows 10 USB Stick, der ging auch verdammt schwer rein, hatte auch das Gefühl, das ich den Stick falsch reinstecken würde.


----------



## target2804 (15. November 2016)

Meine Ports gehen auch alle, allerdings ist an 2 Front USB Ports das Metall etwas eingedrückt, was es ziemlich schwer macht, etwas hineinzustecken. Musste mit dem Messer etwas gegenbiegen.
Die Kinderkrankheiten gehen also weiter. So langsam hab ich die Nase voll.


----------



## v3nom (15. November 2016)

Man muss halt vorsichtig sein, wenn man den Deckel wieder auf das Gehäuse setzt. Ich setze dabei zuerst den Deckel auf die Frontpanelanschlüsse schräg auf (und etwas wackeln) und drücke dann den Deckel von vorne nach hinten in die Laschen.
Den Deckel hatte ich schon bestimmt 20x ab und nie Probleme. Einzig die USB Ports sind etwas sehr eng, aber nichts verbogen oder etwas was das Einstecken unmöglich machen würde.


----------

